# [SOLUCIONADO]LXDE  no tiene Apagar, reiniciar

## MalaLeche

Hola bueno instalando LXDE que me gusto mucho y me funciona muy bien y rapido, el problema es que solo me da la opcion de cerrar sesion nada mas y no me sale la opcion de Apagar ni Reiniciar, si alguien me puede ayudar.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda bye.Last edited by MalaLeche on Tue Nov 24, 2009 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes LXsession emergido?

----------

## MalaLeche

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> tenes LXsession emergido?

 

SI esta instalado, segui la guia de instalacion, y tampoco puedo agregar programas para que se ejecuten al arrancar mi LXDE.

----------

## pelelademadera

chequeaste los grupos a los que perteneces?

echale una leida al fichero /etc/group y chequea si no hay alguno como power o algo asi.

es probable que para poder apagar el equipo tengas que pertenecer a ese grupo. al menos asi era en arch hace un tiempo

----------

## MalaLeche

Hola bueno este es mi /etc/group

```

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:malaleche

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,malaleche

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:malaleche

cdrom::19:malaleche,haldaemon

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root,malaleche

cdrw::80:haldaemon

usb::85:malaleche,haldaemon

users::100:games

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage,malaleche

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

ldap:x:439:

ssmtp:x:1000:

messagebus:x:1001:

haldaemon:x:1002:haldaemon,malaleche

plugdev:x:1003:haldaemon,malaleche

apache:x:81:

lpadmin:x:106:

polkituser:x:1004:

gkrellmd:x:1005:

rplayd:x:1006:

```

Mi usuario es malaleche, gracias por su ayuda.

----------

## pelelademadera

agregate al grupo users

gpasswd -a malaleche users

relogueate y proba.

y sino chequea esto. con gentoo no tube dramas, pero con arch, esto me soluciono todo

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE#Shutdown_and_Reboot_from_LXDE

----------

## MalaLeche

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> agregate al grupo users
> 
> gpasswd -a malaleche users
> 
> relogueate y proba.
> ...

 

No hay caso existe alguna manera de editar el menu y agregar esa opcion de Apagar y Reiniciar, alomejor emergi mal y me falto algun USE bueno a la noche veo eso y les cuento, gracias por tu ayuda.

----------

## MalaLeche

No hay caso :'( :'( bueno tendre que volver a fluxbox.

----------

## vincent-

Lanzas LXDE haciendo simplemente "startx" , o lo haces desde un display manager como XDM?

----------

## MalaLeche

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Lanzas LXDE haciendo simplemente "startx" , o lo haces desde un display manager como XDM?

 

Uso SLIM.

----------

## pelelademadera

tal cual como lo usaba yo, y andaba joya, sin tocar nada

----------

## Dj_Dexter

No hay dramas malaleche, para hacer eso en SLIM:

para apagar poner:

user: halt

pass: la de root que asignaste

para reiniciar:

user: reboot

pass: la de root que asignaste

espero que le sirva

asi apago y reinicio el pc   :Laughing:  desde que elimine casi a todo el mostruo de Gnome, solo quedaron las deps que son necesarias para algunas apps y tengo al Window Maker  :Wink: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## MalaLeche

 *DJ_DEXTER wrote:*   

> No hay dramas malaleche, para hacer eso en SLIM:
> 
> para apagar poner:
> 
> user: halt
> ...

 

llegando a la casa intentare esto y te cuento DJ ^^

----------

## MalaLeche

Gracias por tu ayuda DJ_DEXTER ya puedo apagar y reiniciar   :Smile: 

----------

